# Michgan ppl



## baggedgp (Jun 12, 2006)

Calling all michigan peeps, I was tossing the idea around of maybe getting a bunch of people together for a range day, This way we can check everyones guns out and maybe get some hands on with some guns that we may want to purchase.. 

Im from Fenton Wheres everyone else from

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Sterling Heights


----------



## gjgalligan (May 10, 2006)

Metamora


----------



## nike98t (Jun 13, 2006)

Sterling heights as well


----------



## Trophyrider (Aug 1, 2006)

Clio, between Flint and Saginaw.


----------



## Lucky Joe (May 8, 2006)

Bad Axe


----------



## zipgraver (Aug 28, 2006)

Sylvan Lake....oops no more:smt022 Fernley, NV


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

*S.E. Mich*

Hey I live in Riverview, It about 10 miles south of Det. And I do most of my shooting at Top Gun in Taylor. Any body live by me??????
Rob


----------



## fitron92 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ira Twp...St. Clair County


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Welcome fitron92
Its nice to see some one from Mi. I have not saw alot of us here.

Im 10 miles south of Det just of the Det river.

Rob


----------



## moondog (Jan 6, 2007)

Oxford-Leonard, n/e Oakland County


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Wecome Moondog

Its good to see one more person from Mich here :smt023 

Rob


----------



## smithandwesson460 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Algonac*

I am from Algonac area


----------



## dbski (Feb 7, 2007)

Canton area, shoot mostly at the firing Line in westlamd


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

holland, near grand rapids


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Does Grosse Ile count? i also shoot at Top Gun. Regards, Richard


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey any one in Mich wont to do some shooting Sunday May 6 ??

I tryed to get a group from KTOG.org to go but only 2 of us can make it :{

So if any of you would like to meet us at 12.00 we will be shooting most of

the day.We will be shooting at http://www.familyshooterscorral.com/

its $5.00 a 1/2 hr or $30.00 all day. If you can please let me know,If can

not its OK just to show up.

Rob


----------



## Xenia (Jun 22, 2007)

If anyone wants to do this again sometime I would join.

I live in Jackson.


----------



## Rob (Nov 26, 2006)

We are going to shoot at Family in Sep sometime. Im hoping to try my new toy

Mosin Nagant 91/30 , I can not weight to shoot at a target 300 yards out.

I just pick up 1200 rounds for it, Hope I have enough for are day of shooting:]

Rob


----------



## Squeeze1off (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm in Wyoming (near Grand Rapids).


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

charlotte MI


----------



## ScottyMac (Jan 14, 2007)

I live in Rochester Hills and shoot at Hunts With Double Indoors.

www.huntswithdouble.com


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Boy I wish I could join you fellas! Kinda hard since I reloc'd to North Carolina a coupla years ago. Grew up in Waterford spent my adult years in Rochester Hills and the last few down around Royal Oak. Hope the economy all turns upward for you all. In the meantime, buy up some of that lakefront property thats going to foreclosure!!


----------



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

Dearborn


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Kalamazoo...anyone else in west michigan?


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Ortonville, between Flint and Pontiac.

Bass Pro has a range at Greta Lakes Crossing, Target Sports in Royal Oak, Firing Line in Westland all have indoor ranges.


----------



## kidrock387 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hey*

Saginaw and Troy....:smt1099


----------



## mathewsman (Mar 3, 2008)

*hey*

perry here near lansing


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

We do a lot of shooting and meets here

http://michigancpl.net

We are also meeting up this weekend at the Birch Run gun show.


----------



## Heretic (Mar 6, 2008)

Flint


----------



## 378tbone (Oct 8, 2007)

Belleville


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*Caseville - Tip of the Thumb*


----------



## taurus1911dude (Jan 12, 2008)

*hello from Garden city michigan*

and again hello from garden city michigan


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

I live in Ypsi but shoot at Firing Line in Westland. Good stuff.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

*Michigan PPL*

Saint Clair Shores but moving soon to Hillman.


----------



## Roger Norris (Jul 5, 2008)

Canton


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

Now in Hillman. Expecting my CPL in 9 more days.


----------



## 2006sporty (Mar 21, 2008)

Romulus....Firingline member:smt023


----------



## DUBYA R 2U (Jun 4, 2008)

NORTHVILLE

I shoot at the Firing Line in Westland and a new place on 8 mi. west of beech rd. called Action Impact.


----------



## BigdogBro1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ann Arbor - shoot mostly at the Firing Line in Westland almost every weekend.


----------



## hardcorp (Jun 15, 2009)

Checking in from Millington! :smt1099


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

is this thread still Alive..
Plymouth


----------



## Lscha (Jul 19, 2009)

Huron County, and Clinton Twp.


----------



## nightwalker (Feb 13, 2012)

LeRoy, south of Cadillac.


----------

